# Language Visa



## chaospunx77 (Jun 9, 2013)

*

Any American citizens on here applied for one of these before?
How do i do it ?
what do i need ? 
how long can i get one for ? 
and how long does it take to receive one ? 
And is the process faster in my home country (usa) or is it quicker in Germany?

i was told i can apply once i get into Germany 
But what if my visa doesn't come in untill after my 90 days i am given when i enter germany are up ? 

sorry im really new at this ****. 
any info is appreciated 
Cheers:fingerscrossed:



*


----------

